# MKIII Prices?



## newforester (Jul 23, 2014)

Drivethedeal has the following prices for the TT Mark 3:
£29860 2.0T FSI Sport 2dr 
£31355 2.0T FSI Quattro Sport 2dr S Tronic
£32410 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr 
£33905 2.0T FSI Quattro S Line 2dr S Tronic

£29770 2.0 TDI Sport 2dr
£32320 2.0 TDI S Line 2dr


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

newforester said:


> Drivethedeal has the following prices for the TT Mark 3:
> £29860 2.0T FSI Sport 2dr
> £31355 2.0T FSI Quattro Sport 2dr S Tronic
> £32410 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr
> ...


Good find. If these prices are to believed it also suggests tts pricing will start at 40k. If that's the case then I won't be joining the party after all!

Hopefully this is maybe just drive trying to get early orders in....


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

newforester said:


> Drivethedeal has the following prices for the TT Mark 3:
> £29860 2.0T FSI Sport 2dr
> £31355 2.0T FSI Quattro Sport 2dr S Tronic
> £32410 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr
> ...


Those figures don't look right.
£2,550 for sline :roll: 
£1,495 for quattro and s-tronic -  that's a bargain

Diesel cheaper than TFSI, that's also wrong...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I fancied a MK3, my wallet on the other hand...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

newforester said:


> Drivethedeal has the following prices for the TT Mark 3:
> £29860 2.0T FSI Sport 2dr
> £31355 2.0T FSI Quattro Sport 2dr S Tronic
> £32410 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr
> ...


So £40K for a spec'd up car then?

Am l allowed to swear on this site?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking at the site it doesn't say that these are Mk3 models. They could just be Mk2 models that have already been specced up at the factory. On the Orangewheels site they are clearly offering Mk2 TTs with the old spec options.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Martin L said:


> newforester said:
> 
> 
> > £29770 2.0 TDI Sport 2dr
> ...


OK the diesel prices I've had confrimed with my dealer, that's the only pricing they have.
S-line is expensive as it includes LED headlights and 19" rims 8)


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Dash said:


> I fancied a MK3, my wallet on the other hand...


The likely high prices combined with low probability of discount and possible long wait times (not to mention possible niggles with a completely new model) have made me seriously re-evaluate my enthusiasm. I'm about 60% Golf-R/ 25% TT Mk3/15% S3 for my next car at the moment....


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

TortToise said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > I fancied a MK3, my wallet on the other hand...
> ...


When I test drove a TTS Black Edition a month ago at Tamworth Audi, sales person Megan told me her 2nd favourite Audi at the moment is the S3 Saloon (behind the TTS, naturally). Not sure why. Have you tried the saloon version?

:?


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


You really have tried out most of the TTS stock in the country?!
Anyway whilst I was searching and considering options, the local Audi dealer said that the wait time for A3 and S3 saloons were for March delivery if I ordered on the day (beginning of July).
The Golf-R is a very nice car and has a lot of the toys, definitely a viable option (though I wobbled at the time about the price jump between that and a standard Golf GTI plus the dealer was unwilling to discount).


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

jc74 said:


> Anyway whilst I was searching and considering options, the local Audi dealer said that the wait time for A3 and S3 saloons were for March delivery if I ordered on the day (beginning of July).


My dealer told me forget about the A/s3 saloon as Audi UK have taken the smallest allocation they're allowed to have therefore the wait would be as long as for a TT.
Apparently Audi UK don't want the saloon hurting A4 sales which I can fully understand why. It's a far nicer car!


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

DavidUKTTS said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


The saloon versions of the A3/S3 look very nice aesthetically but they are more expensive than the standard hatch, heavier (therefore lower performance) and have less luggage space (AFAIK). I'd prefer a sportback to the saloon as I like the 'mini Avant' looks and at least you get a lot of usable boot space in return for the extra weight and cost.

Definitely thinking more and more of the Golf. Options that cost thousands on the TT/S3 as standard as well as S3/near-TTS performance. Same mechanical underpinnings as both S3 and TTS too.

Drawbacks are lower level of cabin trim quality (and it costs a fortune to get leather upholstry) and more 'mundane' exterior looks - though I actually like the idea of something that looks pretty much like a regular Golf and goes like stink. The 'flash' factor isn't really that important to me and I'm not about to hoof out thousands extra for a lower-powered Quattro Mk3 TT just to draw a few glances.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

TortToise said:


> Definitely thinking more and more of the Golf. Options that cost thousands on the TT/S3 as standard as well as S3/near-TTS performance. Same mechanical underpinnings as both S3 and TTS too.


But the Audi is so much nicer to be in and you can get a decent discount.
If I ended up with a R I would always be thinking what I've missed by not getting an S3...
That's what really swung the decision for me. 
Now that I've ordered my S3 I've never had second thoughts about a R, they're more about should I have gone for a TT.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

[smiley=book2.gif] Just specc'd a 2.0Q S-Line with Stronic, Metallic/Sat Nav/B&O/BT/Super Spts Seats/Upgraded Rims and a couple of other trinkets................................. nearly £41k


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

The starting prices aren't too bad, but there are a few backwards steps with the standard equipment, 4 speakers for example.

On the plus side some great standard features such as xenons.


----------

